# Long Awaited Kitchen Cupboards



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

* Alright, well I became a member of this forum probably close to a year ago or so, and thought I would post some pics of the kitchen cabinets I've been making.* After finally having school off, finishing up my grade 12 year, I got back working on the long awaited kitchen cupboards.  I hope you enjoy the pics! I've got the top cupboards pretty well finished up, just looking to do some finishing touch-ups here and there to finish it off  I hope you all had an amazing Christmas and God bless you  enjoy!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Absolutely amazing work! What is even more amazing is these look identical to the factory made cabinets we have in our kitchen except yours are white.

You are very talented.....


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice indeed. I wish the big BOSS would've let me do ours, but she is not the type for an on going project, and would rather have them finished in a week. Not possible with a full time job.

Keep up the good work.

Darrin


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations on your accomplishment. Looks top notch. Love the white BB and the crown. Excellent work.


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks so much for the encouragement!  It definitely means a lot! I'm hoping to get the drawers dovetailed in the new year along with the bottom cabinets finished up. Then it's on to the cupboard above the fridge along with the island. Soo I got a ways to go yet, but it's nice to have a main part of it done 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! That's fantastic work. Is the bead board wood or mdf, did you machine that yourself as well?


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

hey Jack, the Bead board, is actually pine panels which would be used for wainscoting, I just wasn't wanting to do much with mdf with having moisture in the kitchen, I figured I would have future problems... haha


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2010)

*Great set of cabinets*

Been in the woodworking business a long time 40 plus years and that is a great looking set that anyone would like. Good Job




hands made for wood said:


> * Alright, well I became a member of this forum probably close to a year ago or so, and thought I would post some pics of the kitchen cabinets I've been making.* After finally having school off, finishing up my grade 12 year, I got back working on the long awaited kitchen cupboards.  I hope you enjoy the pics! I've got the top cupboards pretty well finished up, just looking to do some finishing touch-ups here and there to finish it off  I hope you all had an amazing Christmas and God bless you  enjoy!


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

I appreciate it David  I can't tell you how encouraging it is to hear from woodworkers who have been doing it a lot longer than me!


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Levi,
I agree with the all the others. That is exceptional work. I too have been at this over 30 years and that is some fine looking workmanship. Inset doors are not for the faint of heart and those look perfect. Keep it up.


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

well good to hear they look okay! hahaha tomorrow I'm hoping to get all of the bottom cupboard face frames if not most of them finished up, then on to doors and drawers! oh joy. dovetailing here I come


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay! Now it's time for the fun  Last night I started on the drawers. I've got two drawers dovetailed, using my porter cable omnijig. Then using a semi-gloss varathane for the finish. 
Here's a couple pictures of one of the finished drawers and the pieces needing to be put together.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd say you have a nice side career ahead of you if you want it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice work, Levi!!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice - the display area up top is brilliant!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

you got skills kid!!! big time!! Continue to develop them and you'll have a lifetime of enjoyment ahead of you..._at the very least_. 

most impressive..

bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Excellent job. I think you nailed every aspect from fit, to finish , to design. As far as I can see, the gaps on the inset doors are perfect and it appears you used standard North American style hinges rather than european style adjustable. Did you have to do any trimming to get them so even?


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I got the face frames pretty well finished off today, I also dovetailed two more drawers which I'm hoping to get finished for tomorrow.
As well today I mounted the scissor hinged drawers in front of the sink for a scrubber dish. which I have a couple pics of.. 

Thanks again for all the kind comments!


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work !
I have to ask, you have an impressive list of tools and machinery in your profile and you are just 17. Is that all your workshop equipment or is your dad also a woodworker ?


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Gav for the compliment  as for the tools.... my dad does woodworking as a side hobby for house renos I guess you could say. As I was growing up he began to buy up some equipment. So both my dad and I own a part of the tools  but as for now I don't really care who owns them just that I can use them! hahaha

Thanks again!


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone again for the encouraging comments  

Well after a couple days of not doing nearly as much as I should be.... hahaha I finally got back to working.

Today I'm hoping to pretty well finish things up if possible. So far I got the two larger drawers dovetailed and finished. got them installed. In a couple hours I'll post pics of the drawers with the drawer fronts on.
what else....... oh yes. I'm sure some of you have been wondering if we believe in knobs on our cupboards! hahaha but today we finally are getting our latches from Pennsylvania.  anyways! I'll stop blabbing on here and just post a few pics..

P.s. don't mind the mess...


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

So much for that promise to post pics a couple hours later! I'm ALMOST done! almost. haha key word there. by tomorrow I'm hoping to completely be finished the 'main' part of the kitchen, then on to the island, cabinet beside the stove and above the fridge.. BUT for now, I'll show you what I've done thus far! 

As you see in the pictures I made a slide-out garbage, finished the upper drawer on the left side of the sink, as well as just a couple doors.
Tomorrow I would like to make the slide-out for the baking pans on the left of the sink, and finish the kick plate with the legs.

Here's the pics! I hope I'm not boring you!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good you did a nice clean job.. 


=========


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nothing boring about those picks Levi.. look real nice.


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

This is nice job!


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay! Now for some more pictures I finally finished off the baking pan pull-out. On the pull-out I decided to try out some sliding dovetails for the first time. I wasn't completely pleased with them.... they weren't as tight as I would've liked but they're not terrible  soo I'm not too concerned. The other pics are of the cabinets with the long awaited latches which we had waited for for weeks to get them shipped here annd then we had issues with the screws soo we had to get screws from lee valley. SOO anyways! we have them! and I got them on 

Hope you like the pics! 

Levi


----------

